# Cool new Chen TCC stuff at this website



## wingchunner (Jan 30, 2004)

There are a lot of new pictures and a new article at the following website:

http://www.immortalpalm.com

Even a picture of Chen Qingzhou "shooting" a stone several feet in the air using fahjing from his tantien.

Check out the "News" area.

Have a great day and enjoy!

Marty

P.S.-  They hope to be getting some video clips up soon also.


----------

